# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Mojave

## JLC

The Mojave was first produced by Dan and Colette Sutherland of TSK in 2000.  In 2005, it proved to be co-dominant with the superform of the Blue Eyed Leucistic (BEL).  Although compatible with the Lesser and Butter in creating BEL's, the Mojave has its own look and different outcomes when in combination with other morphs.  It's own Super Mojave version of the BEL looks different than the Super Lesser or Super Butter as well, with the silvery head and sometimes hints of faint gray pattern.

This is both a pattern and color mutation, but tends to be highly variable.  Some Mojaves are very light, and some can be dark.  Most of them tend to have a unique pattern of "floating" alien-heads with a single eye.  Sometimes referred to as "Cheerios" when they are especially pronounced.


aalomon


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


chago11


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


Lolo76


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


PghBall


SlitherinSisters


With a normal - SlitherinSisters


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Fatboy's Ball Pythons
Stewart Reptiles


All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),Kukulkan.213 (02-21-2015),_LittleTreeGuy_ (12-08-2015),_Ronniex2_ (01-12-2018),ZeeBat (10-31-2018)

----------

